# Disappointed with fishing show, especially Shimano



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Ryan and I went to the fishing show last night and I was disappointed. Not many vendors as in previous years, no brown lures, no broken backs, and even FTU screwed things up with sponsoring Shimano. Why does Shimano need to be sponsored by FTU? Who knows.... I took my reel up there and the guy from Shimano didn't even touch it. The two guys from FTU looked at it and told me to bring it in to FTU to get it serviced. Uh, thats why Im at the fishing show! To let Shimano do it here. I did buy some Down South plastics and Livingston topwaters, but it sucked big time. If u take broken back lures away, less boats, and take the talking robot away, then this is another boat show.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Finally...Bush didn't have anything to do with it...this is ALL OBAMA!


----------



## crewdgras (Feb 23, 2011)

you expected them to service your reels on the spot??????


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

There are actually more vendors than last year. More boats than last year. More big name manufactures such as Berkley with their full trailer.
Shimano was NEVER brought in to repair your reels in the past. They were on sight to instruct you how and give you pointers. People just have abused this as a free service for Shimano to repair your reels and provide you parts. 

The amount of guides and information available at this show is more than you can get at any other fishing show. 

If you are looking for something free, maybe you need to head over to the Star of Hope and ask about a sandwich. These people are all business men and women and they are in business to make a dollar and a living. They give freely of their time, which is a very valuable commodity, to answer questions and give information.
I don't really see where that could be a disappointment unless you didn't ask the right questions.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Hey Louie, did you guys ever start taking the Lonestar Card for prop work????


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Never attend a boat show unless I'm in the market for a new one, about all they are good for IMO....getting to see many dealers products in one location.


----------



## sandyfork (Feb 24, 2009)

One of the reasons I purchased Shimano in the past was the help in cleaning the reels at the show. Never expected them to replace parts at no charge, although is was greatly appreciated. Would gladly pay for the parts. I was also extremly dissapointed that they would not help in the cleaning of the reels. Just happy the help lasted as long as it did.


----------



## Yacht-O-Vee-Sea (Sep 29, 2010)

greenhornet said:


> Never attend a boat show unless I'm in the market for a new one, about all they are good for IMO....getting to see many dealers products in one location.[/QUOTE
> 
> The fishing show is going on now, not the boat show. The fishing show has a lot more tackle and all the latest fishing products that came out. Theres a lot more there than boats.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

LouieB said:


> There are actually more vendors than last year. More boats than last year. More big name manufactures such as Berkley with their full trailer.
> Shimano was NEVER brought in to repair your reels in the past. They were on sight to instruct you how and give you pointers. People just have abused this as a free service for Shimano to repair your reels and provide you parts.
> 
> The amount of guides and information available at this show is more than you can get at any other fishing show.
> ...


I wonder how many people would agree with u. Im not the only one who will be disappointed. This thread is so awesome with useless sarcasm like urs. Im not looking for handouts, but in the past, u could buy parts there, any part and instead of getting advice from FTU, the EXPERTS at Shimano would tell u. I thought it was a nice 'customer appreciation' that the people at Shimano extended to their customers and it seems as if FTU took over this year. And although the service wasn't require, they still were courteous and helped u take it apart and show u the part that needed to be replaced. Who else would sit down and teach their customers to do that other than them? U can have your opinion just like I have mine, but Im right with this one. There will be many people disappointed if they get the same treatment I got last night. Everytime I got that service, I would leave a twenty dollar tip. I dont need freebies. And there are plenty of boats there, hense, I compared it to the boat show. For those who are looking for broken backs, I didn't see any, not sure if they'll be there this weekend though. FTU has plenty of corkys and Mr Bob Norton has a few awesome new colors, but as always, you cant buy them there.


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Shimano customer service*

As much money as I have spent with Shimano over the last 10-15 years "After I moved from Ambassadeur to Shimano" I never felt like I was taking advantage of anybody on this little benefit, plus you were only allowed 1 reel anyway, That was set them apart from the rest in customer service in my opinion, and I have continued to purchase their products with that in mind. This program was not going to break them. 
Now FTU is going to be the one to come out ahead on this move by Shimano. I am with Moganman on this one.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Did you attend the Fishing Show at the GRB? Cause I attend last eveing and was happy with what I saw and got to visit with. Even said hello to Big Louie!

Did not know Shimano had a repair service out on the road and in the past, they seems to advise and such. Perhaps you have unrealistic expectations. If any of you believe because you spent X number of dollars with Exxon or Ford, they owe you, get back to us on how you do there too.

I'll start another thread of what I liked there.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

jeffsfishin said:


> As much money as I have spent with Shimano over the last 10-15 years "After I moved from Ambassadeur to Shimano"


You left out the Lew's Speed Spool...neither Garcia or Lew's ever did free reel repair and cleaning! Shame we didn't have the i-net back then...we could've fried them for it! :biggrin:

Shakespeare has a nice line....

http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/index_reels.html


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Some people will never get it. Once a precedent is established, why break it? How many Hamiltonians are on this forum? It isn't deemed necessary, but it is proper. Isnt that why the first Bank of The US was formed? Some people go to the fishing show with reels to get serviced or at least get expert advice and I wonder how many will be disappointed. Seems like FTU is trying to make extra money, because they are aware of what took place in previous shows. If this didn't take place like some of you are claiming, then why did FTU put their hands on this? They recognize that it was a major attraction. Do not be deceived my friends. I am just giving this information to those who need food stamps to eat. By the way, by next year, I'll be an actuary. LOL!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

moganman said:


> How many Hamiltonians are on this forum?


Far as I know...only one! :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I went to the fishing show last night as well, I thought it went better than the previous years and more new products. I was glad to see everyone there and since my wife did not go with me I think I left with more this year then the previous.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

moganman said:


> I wonder how many people would agree with u. Im not the only one who will be disappointed. This thread is so awesome with useless sarcasm like urs. Im not looking for handouts, but in the past, u could buy parts there, any part and instead of getting advice from FTU, the EXPERTS at Shimano would tell u. I thought it was a nice 'customer appreciation' that the people at Shimano extended to their customers and it seems as if FTU took over this year. And although the service wasn't require, they still were courteous and helped u take it apart and show u the part that needed to be replaced. Who else would sit down and teach their customers to do that other than them? U can have your opinion just like I have mine, but Im right with this one. There will be many people disappointed if they get the same treatment I got last night. *Everytime I got that service, I would leave a twenty dollar tip*. I dont need freebies. And there are plenty of boats there, hense, I compared it to the boat show. For those who are looking for broken backs, I didn't see any, not sure if they'll be there this weekend though. FTU has plenty of corkys and Mr Bob Norton has a few awesome new colors, but as always, you cant buy them there.


If your willing to pay $20 for a cleaning, why dont you just pay someone local? There are lots of people that do it. The guy I use in Alvin charges 20 for a good cleaning and plus some for parts if needed. Last time I checked, Ford wont wash my truck or fix it for free either.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

if you're just going to complaining about what you didn't get, maybe you should try reading. I hear some folks enjoy it and it's quite educational.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=328884


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

moganman said:


> Ryan and I went to the fishing show last night and I was disappointed. Not many vendors as in previous years, no brown lures, no broken backs, and even FTU screwed things up with sponsoring Shimano. Why does Shimano need to be sponsored by FTU? Who knows.... I took my reel up there and the guy from Shimano didn't even touch it. The two guys from FTU looked at it and told me to bring it in to FTU to get it serviced. Uh, thats why Im at the fishing show! To let Shimano do it here. I did buy some Down South plastics and Livingston topwaters, but it sucked big time. If u take broken back lures away, less boats, and take the talking robot away, then this is another boat show.


Cajunwader was at the FTU area with a bag full of the broken backs....you just had to find him to buy from him.
I picked up 5.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Shimo isn't like Penn!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I guess Im wrong about the Broken Backs. I expected them to have a booth like the boat show. I guess my main attraction to the fishing shows has always been Shimano. I repair and clean my own reels, so I've always tried to learn as much about the maintenance as possible. This is the first time I left the show after speaking to Shimano and I still don't know whats wrong with my Chronarch SF100. They said send it in or take it to FTU to get it fixed.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

moganman said:


> This is the first time I left the show after speaking to Shimano and I still don't know whats wrong with my Chronarch SF100. *They said send it in or take it to FTU to get it fixed*.


  How dare they!!

I thought Shimano wouldn't even touch it, FTU dealt with you?

Hopefully I can go this weekend and get my rod fixed, my tip broke off when my ice chest slid across the bed and made two.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Long Pole said:


> How dare they!!
> 
> I thought Shimano wouldn't even touch it, FTU dealt with you?
> 
> Hopefully I can go this weekend and get my rod fixed, my tip broke off when my ice chest slid across the bed and made two.


Lose the rainbow sticker before you get there...ya'll can get away with that sort of corruption in San Antonio...but knot here! :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

moganman said:


> I guess Im wrong about the Broken Backs. I expected them to have a booth like the boat show. I guess my main attraction to the fishing shows has always been Shimano. I repair and clean my own reels, so I've always tried to learn as much about the maintenance as possible. This is the first time I left the show after speaking to Shimano and I still don't know whats wrong with my Chronarch SF100. They said send it in or take it to FTU to get it fixed.


sounds like your main attraction to the fishing show was the handout from shimano. You and muddskipper should start a support group for shimano pulling the teet away from you.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> sounds like your main attraction to the fishing show was the handout from shimano.


sounds that way.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Lose the rainbow sticker before you get there...ya'll can get away with that sort of corruption in San Antonio...but knot here! :rotfl:


Y'all? I damm sure don't live in SA much less want to ever visit there.

I think you've got jon on your mind still. :wink:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> sounds like your main attraction to the fishing show was the handout from shimano. You and muddskipper should start a support group for shimano pulling the teet away from you.


Well I went to the gas station and got gas....those bastages wanted me to pay. ***?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*They really never cleaned your reel the thing was to show you how to do your own reel. * 
In the past there have been several different reel techs there but last night seems one or two from FTU and one from Shimano. I was asking what happened to the Symetre reel. They redid the reel and it looks cheap to me. The S guys said lot of people like it more- Not as flashy. I then asked if so then why is the Stradic look just like the old Symetre? 

Anyway good show. I had Donny bring me a case of Tothatsu oil for the BC so it was worth the trip to me.

Lot of the Big name guides had not made it in yet.

Did get a rod from FTU but their rods are held up in customs in California. They had two rods in what I wanted to look at and very few otherwise from past years.

He is right. Seems there was less gear for sale over to me too. More people showing their new gear but less for sale.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Shimano, like many manufacturers, has to take into consideration how they do business and how it affects their vendors downline. I see that as the reason an outfit like FTU gets involved. Shimano makes their money selling the reel. It all trickles down. Without distributors, even with the internet, Shimano sells a lot less reels.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

You guys are stupid. Acting like none of y'all took a reel up there to get it looked at. The fishing show was awesome!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Long Pole said:


> Well I went to the gas station and got gas....those bastages wanted me to pay. ***?


I'm not sure what a bastage is but that's a great exchange. I wish they wouldve allowed me to BUY the parts there like LAST year but FTU didn't have them. Maybe u embesils should go read on the Shimano forum where other people were complaining about the same thing. I've never needed handouts and never will. You guys find error in anything someone says on here. Wonder where the frustration comes from. Go drink a beer. I prefer Dos Equis.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

moganman said:


> You guys are stupid. Acting like none of y'all took a reel up there to get it looked at. The fishing show was awesome!


I never have. :smile:


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

moganman said:


> I'm not sure what a bastage is but that's a great exchange. I wish they wouldve allowed me to BUY the parts there like LAST year but FTU didn't have them. Maybe u embesils should go read on the Shimano forum where other people were complaining about the same thing. I've never needed handouts and never will. You guys find error in anything someone says on here. Wonder where the frustration comes from. Go drink a beer. I prefer Dos Equis.


Ok, it appears as though you have issues letting go. You didn't READ THE SHIMANO FORUM WHEN YOU HAD SHIMANO PROBLEMS. They changed how they operated at the show by asking you go see the dealer and even making one available to you right there. Are they supposed to travel around with every part needed to repair every reel from 19whenever 'til today?
You might not need the handouts but it dang sure seems like you want them, which is fine but quit whining.
What exactly did you want them to do other than clean your reel, which they posted and said they weren't, and fix whatever is wrong with the dang thing? Please help us to understand why are you so angry? Help is only a step away, if you're just willing to take it.
I'd love a Dos Equis but I think I'm changing my mind.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> I never have. :smile:


neither have I


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Ok I'm done. Enjoy the show. It's not bad.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

moganman said:


> You guys are stupid. Acting like none of y'all took a reel up there to get it looked at. The fishing show was awesome!


I took a reel up there one time.

all the freeloaders had wiped them out of parts and they closed the booth.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

That's unfortunate. Nothing should be free. Shimano should bring the parts and charge for them. I was mad that I couldn't get the parts at the show like previously. One guy tells me I'm stupid for leaving a twenty dollar tip and others say I'm a freeloader. Dichotomy


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*Pass the buck*



fishin styx said:


> Ok, it appears as though you have issues letting go. You didn't READ THE SHIMANO FORUM WHEN YOU HAD SHIMANO PROBLEMS. They changed how they operated at the show by asking you go see the dealer and even making one available to you right there. Are they supposed to travel around with every part needed to repair every reel from 19whenever 'til today?
> You might not need the handouts but it dang sure seems like you want them, which is fine but quit whining.
> What exactly did you want them to do other than clean your reel, which they posted and said they weren't, and fix whatever is wrong with the dang thing? Please help us to understand why are you so angry? Help is only a step away, if you're just willing to take it.
> I'd love a Dos Equis but I think I'm changing my mind.


Interestingly enough, I was at FTU yesterday morn and stopped at reel repair to ask question about problem with shimano reel. Told me he didn't know, go see the shimano guys at show. Glad I read this first. Don't really have time to run up there for amusement only. Does that guy at FTU even know anything about reels. Both times I have stopped by there with a question, he just looks at me like I'm some kind of bug.


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> I took a reel up there one time.
> 
> all the freeloaders had wiped them out of parts and they closed the booth.


now thats funny right there ...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I never have. :smile:





T_Sebastian said:


> neither have I


Add me to that list. :biggrin:

BTW, what's are embesils? 
Google has no idea, either.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

sanleonjohn said:


> Interestingly enough, I was at FTU yesterday morn and stopped at reel repair to ask question about problem with shimano reel. Told me he didn't know, go see the shimano guys at show. Glad I read this first. Don't really have time to run up there for amusement only. Does that guy at FTU even know anything about reels. Both times I have stopped by there with a question, he just looks at me like I'm some kind of bug.


THANK YOU!!!!!! I got the same looks from two FTU guys yesterday. My point exactly. All the rest of u guys can take comprehension classes or get educated and don't question my intelligence. Look up what it takes to be an actuary and come talk to me.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

moganman said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!! I got the same looks from two FTU guys yesterday. My point exactly. All the rest of u guys can take comprehension classes or get educated and don't question my intelligence. Look up what it takes to be an actuary and come talk to me.


OMG!!

At least he went to the STORE to get his fixed and not the SHOW.


----------



## HuntNFishNick (Jul 13, 2007)

Idiots, FTU has always been up there helping the shimano guys out. Were last yr and their as knowledgable as some of the shamano guys. They bring their A team to the show normally. I was there Wednesday and it was slow there but the show was fine to me and enjoyed it and will be back Friday with the pops and fathernlaw. Hey Monday was the first maybe their still waitin for there hand out from the first of the month.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I thought they were going to do diagnosis and parts would be available for purchase? There was another thread stating that by those at the show. What a crock of sheet.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

moganman said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!! I got the same looks from two FTU guys yesterday. My point exactly. All the rest of u guys can take comprehension classes or get educated and don't question my intelligence. Look up what it takes to be an actuary and come talk to me.


but you aren't an actuary. you're a student.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> but you aren't an actuary. you're a student.


Did you look that up? :rotfl:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no, I know what an actuary is. (actually considered that profession many years ago)

they're even more boring than engineers.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Can we combine threads?

I'm getting tired of flipping back and forth for the same info.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Has anyone called for a Whambulance ?


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*You gotta blame someone, so why not The President!*



Harbormaster said:


> Finally...Bush didn't have anything to do with it...this is ALL OBAMA!


I think you hit upon something ... it is a new era ... time to put all blame on PRESBO!!!!!!!!:rybka:


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> I never have. :smile:


... x2.....Btw, when is the hunting show? I've got a safe full of rifles that need cleaning........


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> no, I know what an actuary is. (actually considered that profession many years ago)
> 
> *they're even more boring than engineers*.


 How can that be?  j/k


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I must say I too was dissapointed with the fishing show this year. Didnt go up there for any hand-outs... I was on the hunt for some info on some bluewater fishing trips in south america or somwhere other than the U.S. I walked away with 1 flyer. There where a lot of bay outfitters there which if its your thing then you will probably have a blast. I spoke to 1 guy about a narly gaff he had then proceeded on. I stopped by cast-away rods and they had 1 rack of off-shore rods that looked pretty sharp and where discounted. I asked him, if I took all the off-shore rods that the rack contained would he cut me a better deal(12 or more rods) He looked at me and laughed in my face. Seemed like people were being a little more rude this year. If im going to spend a grand on some tackle or lower end throw away rods Im going to try and haggle a little or try to get the best deal for my money. Am I wrong for trying and haggling? If the guy from cast-away just told me no it was the lowest price he could go I would of probably still bought the rods. But laugh at me.. I said see ya and just left the whole darn show.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> but you aren't an actuary. you're a student.


Lol. I already passed Exam P, Exam F/M and I'm taking the third in three weeks. I'm a math major with an overall GPA of 3.8 with a perfect 4.0 GPA in all of my major courses. See all I'm waiting for is graduation which comes this year. Thank u sir. And messing with numbers all day is fun!


----------



## DRFTWD (May 26, 2009)

Man! i just want to find a fish bag for my kayak. Where there any kayak stuff there?


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I can understand the OP complaint. I dont think he was trying to take adavantage of the system or get a freebie!! I would like to have someone show me how to clean my curados properly in person or how to diagnose a problem. I am all for paying for the parts as well, but would like a little instruction. Not much to ask for I dont think at the the "fishing show." A different story if I rolled into academy and demanded a cleaning!!! Give him a break


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

ccrocker1313 said:


> Has anyone called for a Waaaambulance ?


Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I went to a urologic technology convention once. Nobody was offering complimentary vasectomies...Jus Saying. hwell:


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

aggiefishinDr said:


> I can understand the OP complaint. I dont think he was trying to take adavantage of the system or get a freebie!! I would like to have someone show me how to clean my curados properly in person or how to diagnose a problem. I am all for paying for the parts as well, but would like a little instruction. Not much to ask for I dont think at the the "fishing show." A different story if I rolled into academy and demanded a cleaning!!! Give him a break


http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...tenance Tips- Baitcasting Reels (2 pages).pdf










http:

//www.youtube.com/watch?v=18-nFrwUhQM&feature=related

Why wait all year for the fishing show, Google is your friend. If you have a ? there is always the Shimano form. :cheers:


----------



## AggieBoomerSchooner (Aug 17, 2010)

I really don't care who did or did not have good time at the show; only if I have a good time this Sunday when I go. As long as there are boats, fishing stuff, and people whom I can talk fishing, I know I'll have a good time.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I went to a urologic technology convention once. Nobody was offering complimentary vasectomies...Jus Saying. hwell:


Well did you ask them to show you how? No one is looking for handouts now!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I went to a urologic technology convention once. Nobody was offering complimentary vasectomies...Jus Saying. hwell:


mine was cheap and got 2 valiums to slam with a 24 oz budwieser ten years ago just hard to shave something round.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

FAT TIRE said:


> http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...tenance Tips- Baitcasting Reels (2 pages).pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know how to use google, but thanks for the heads up. I think you missed the point. You can google/youtube how to solve a rubix cube in under a minute, but I think practice and help from someone in person would get you there quicker. Not bashing the show, I didnt even go, just understand what the op is saying.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I went to a urologic technology convention once. Nobody was offering complimentary vasectomies...Jus Saying. hwell:


Was there a booth there to show ya how to do one yourself? :biggrin:


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I went to a urologic technology convention once. Nobody was offering complimentary vasectomies...Jus Saying. hwell:


I went to the office a year ago and got mine for free. Plus, there was an intern there that day who got to perform part of it. Been a long time since the twig and berries was handled by a couple diff women in one day.:rotfl:


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Shimano no longer appreciates its customers. They know they make the best product and they are arrogant about it. Someone will outdo them and then they will wish they had better cared for their customers.


moganman said:


> I wonder how many people would agree with u. Im not the only one who will be disappointed. This thread is so awesome with useless sarcasm like urs. Im not looking for handouts, but in the past, u could buy parts there, any part and instead of getting advice from FTU, the EXPERTS at Shimano would tell u. I thought it was a nice 'customer appreciation' that the people at Shimano extended to their customers and it seems as if FTU took over this year. And although the service wasn't require, they still were courteous and helped u take it apart and show u the part that needed to be replaced. Who else would sit down and teach their customers to do that other than them? U can have your opinion just like I have mine, but Im right with this one. There will be many people disappointed if they get the same treatment I got last night. Everytime I got that service, I would leave a twenty dollar tip. I dont need freebies. And there are plenty of boats there, hense, I compared it to the boat show. For those who are looking for broken backs, I didn't see any, not sure if they'll be there this weekend though. FTU has plenty of corkys and Mr Bob Norton has a few awesome new colors, but as always, you cant buy them there.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

The show also provides the opportunity to see friends that you only see once or twice a year and a chanch to make some new ones.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Sow Trout said:


> The show also provides the opportunity to see friends that you only see once or twice a year and a chanch to make some new ones.


Ha! You haven't made a friend since high school at Sam Houston back in the fifties! What on earth would lead you to believe you could make a friend at a fishing show?

Do you have an open tab up there? :biggrin:


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I always thought it was funny seeing all the people sitting at the table's, reels all apart.

Come back around and hour later and the same ones are still there.

I'ts time to go so make one more round and the same guys are still there, putting
all the pieces of their reels in bags. some people cant be taught


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> Shimano no longer appreciates its customers. They know they make the best product and they are arrogant about it. Someone will outdo them and then they will wish they had better cared for their customers.


Well said Double D. I agree on the other point too, I try to reconnect with a few guys I don't get to see very often. Especially the ones that live in El Valle.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

First Toyota, now Shimano, whats the world coming too? lmao Best show I have ever been too, was given stuff just walking around, Fish-N-Hunt, Strike Pro, Big Nasty's, Flounder Pounder folks, Noo-Noo the clown, Chickenman, Capt. Sally, TSF mag. Pam Johnson, was that Jamie Lee?, hotdam!, Big Louie, the Kelley Wigglers folks, all the vendors were fantastic, what a bunch of classy people, proud to be a fisherman.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

I went Thurs night, got to catch up with some old friends and even managed to make a few new ones! I finally got to meet Chicken Boy himself and his lovely better 3/4! He had a very nice booth set up down there, yall should go pay them a visit. FTU had some pretty good deals on apparel, didn't see much else there that I needed. I finally got to meet the legend Bantam1 as well. Say all you want about Shimano, I'll take your reels if you don't want them anymore. They will stand up to just about anything, even people who don't know how to clean & service their own reels. :cheers:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been having a great time at the fishing show so far! Definately a lot of interesting people. Gotten the chance to meet many more 2coolers. Be sure to stop by and say hello at the Charter Lakes booth. Go see Chickenboy and Chickengirl 3 booths down, super nice people! If you make a purchase from chickenboy he will give you a free T-Shirt, just ask for the "Jamie_Lee Free Wet T-Shirt" ......sorry about the shirts chickenboy.....


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I haven't made it to the show yet, but heard that shimano wasn't cleaning/fixing reels this year free. ***?

Can anyone confirm the rumor? Thanks


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> I haven't made it to the show yet, but heard that shimano wasn't cleaning/fixing reels this year free. ***?
> 
> Can anyone confirm the rumor? Thanks


what? After all those years? That's BS !

:rotfl:


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> what? After all those years? That's BS !
> 
> :rotfl:


.......


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

No broke-backs???

Bruce must have sold out as I got some yesterday afternoon... contact Cajunwader on this site.

You don't have to get them exclusively at the fishing show!!!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Bantam1 posted up in the Shimano section that things were going to be different this year.

As for Shimano not having their techs on hand this year, I'm sure for some who used this show as a place to learn how to break-down and clean their reels it is a PITA. 

I think I took a reel to the Holder show once to try and get it cleaned and learn how to do so with the help of the techs.

Only problem was that the table was always full, every time I would go by there h:. So, I've never taken a reel back up there since.

I haven't made the show the last two years, but prior to that I've hit the Holder show for close to 25 plus years in a row, dating all the way back to when the show as held at the Thomas Convention center, I think that's were it used to be held before the GRB.

Hope to make it up there this weekend. I know I'm slipping as I would normally have already made it up there once this week and would be trying to go back on Sunday (looking for better deals before the pack-up).

I even worked a booth for Corrosion X at the Holder show about 15 or so years ago. KLOL Miss Rockware was in the booth next to us. It was nice h:. Those were the good o'l days at the show. Sure miss the KLOL booth every year with the new "Miss Rockware". Am I the only one?


Maybe Shimano will bring it back next year? Who knows?

Doesn't really matter to me, I get DIPSAY to clean my reels now.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Chronarch SF100*



moganman said:


> I guess Im wrong about the Broken Backs. I expected them to have a booth like the boat show. I guess my main attraction to the fishing shows has always been Shimano. I repair and clean my own reels, so I've always tried to learn as much about the maintenance as possible. This is the first time I left the show after speaking to Shimano and I still don't know whats wrong with my Chronarch SF100. They said send it in or take it to FTU to get it fixed.


Is that the same Chronarch SF100 you tried to sell on this site?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm disappointed with Charlie Sheen ...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I'm disappointed with Charlie Sheen ...


There's worse people in this world.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Do they still have the free beer and dancing girls at the fishing show?


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

POCLANCE said:


> Is that the same Chronarch SF100 you tried to sell on this site?


Nah, the one u were too cheap to buy got sold just as I stated. This one is totally different. Seems to me that with u offering me 50 bucks for that reel means u were looking for handouts.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

moganman said:


> Ryan and I went to the fishing show last night and I was disappointed. Not many vendors as in previous years, no brown lures, no broken backs, and even FTU screwed things up with sponsoring Shimano. Why does Shimano need to be sponsored by FTU? Who knows.... I took my reel up there and the guy from Shimano didn't even touch it. The two guys from FTU looked at it and told me to bring it in to FTU to get it serviced. *Uh, thats why Im at the fishing show! To let Shimano do it here.* I did buy some Down South plastics and Livingston topwaters, but it sucked big time. If u take broken back lures away, less boats, and take the talking robot away, then this is another boat show.





moganman said:


> Nah, *the one u were too cheap to buy* got sold just as I stated. This one is totally different. Seems to me that with u offering me 50 bucks for that reel means u were looking for handouts.


define irony


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Mont said:


> Do they still have the free beer and dancing girls at the fishing show?




What "fishing show" have you been going to Mont?

Sounds like one I would like to attend :cheers:.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Speckled said:


> What "fishing show" have you been going to Mont?
> 
> Sounds like one I would like to attend :cheers:.


Just bring your 2cool greenie book with you, flash the secret down low 2cool sign, and they will show you where it is.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Mont said:


> Just bring your 2cool greenie book with you, flash the secret down low 2cool sign, and they will show you where it is.


Can't you just send me a PM Mont :spineyes:.

I'm not sure I got enough green to get in sad4sm. Does the other green (cash) work?

I want to go the the reel fishing show.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> define irony


I never said I wanted anything free. Having Shimano fix something ON THE SPOT beats leaving it with someone for one or two weeks.


----------



## Mike49 (Jan 15, 2008)

DIAWA=Problem solved


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Mike49 said:


> DIAWA=Problem solved


is dawia some kind of sushi lol


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

moganman said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!! I got the same looks from two FTU guys yesterday. My point exactly. All the rest of u guys can take comprehension classes or get educated and don't question my intelligence. Look up what it takes to be an actuary and come talk to me.


When you grow up and quit acting like a 25 year old punk......come back and talk to us. Maybe then someone will take you serious.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

moganman said:


> Lol. I already passed Exam P, Exam F/M and I'm taking the third in three weeks. I'm a math major with an overall GPA of 3.8 with a perfect 4.0 GPA in all of my major courses. See all I'm waiting for is graduation which comes this year. Thank u sir. And messing with numbers all day is fun!


 Ya know, every time you go off on it, I just have a hard time not thinking about that old Monty Python skit where the accountant wants to become a lion tamer...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## Demetri (Feb 17, 2011)

*Fishing Show*

The show is about having a good time and you might pick up a new idea if you go often enough to see what is new each year.


----------



## Down South Lures (Feb 21, 2010)

I am going to stay away from all of the name calling and "back and forth" on this topic, but I saw all this go down firsthand at the show the other day. Joe A.K.A. Moganman came to my booth and talked fishing. We traded a few stories and he bought a couple packs of lures. I did not get the feeling he was at the show for free handouts. (Believe I get enough of those guys, they are real easy to spot). He paid me full price and did not ask for a deal or haggle with me. 

I saw that he had a Chronarch SF. He told me that it had a little grind to it when you cranked the handle and put pressure on the spool simutaniously. He said Shimano was not working on them at the show. I refered him to Capt. Billy Howell at Serious Tackle. He cleans all of my reels. He said he was going to run by the Strike Pro booth to talk to Billy. That was the last I heard. 

I am not taking up for him because he bought a couple packs. It is just my honest opinion. You all roasted Moganman pretty good. I think things get "lost in translation" on the internet. Just my two cents.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Mont said:


> Do they still have the free beer and dancing girls at the fishing show?


Hey i had free beer in a certain booth and watched the girls prach bye!:work::brew:


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> When you grow up and quit acting like a 25 year old punk......come back and talk to us. Maybe then someone will take you serious.


X2, well said!


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

I have three Shimano mg51's and the worst for ware reel of the three had intentions to meet with the Shimano techs at the fishing show to get a diagnosis. I was concerned it was corrosion and that I may need to be in the market for a 4th. Based on the ad I heard on sports radio 610, this seemed like a continuing service this year, as in years past. Having a first hand diagnosis from a Shimano tech on a problematic reel that is prone to corrosion is a service that I value, highly. I have a reel guy that is taking care of the other two, at present, but really wanted to have Shimano look over this one reel in particular. This is a service offered in the past at the shows and one the ad I heard led me to believe still persisted. Based on the comments herein, I will not be taking said reel to the show, nor will I be attending at all. If that makes me a handout-seeking punk, then so be it. 

The original poster was interested in the same service and I see no problem whatsoever with voicing displeasure in Shimano's change in MO. Why is everyone so flippin anxious to impugn a man's integrity over something so trivial? I don't know this guy from Adam, but as the previous poster indicated, the Roast being offered here spicy.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*REEL*



moganman said:


> Nah, the one u were too cheap to buy got sold just as I stated. This one is totally different. Seems to me that with u offering me 50 bucks for that reel means u were looking for handouts.


Hey no need to get nasty!!!!! I remember I offerer you $125.00 just for the reel not the combo you were asking $150.00 for. Funny why would you sell your best reel and keep one with issues??????????? 
Like I said it's called negotiating.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

POCLANCE said:


> Hey no need to get nasty!!!!! I remember I offerer you $125.00 just for the reel not the combo you were asking $150.00 for. Funny why would you sell your best reel and keep one with issues???????????
> Like I said it's called negotiating.


Well, your sarcasm left me no choice. If I remember correctly, you started at 50 bucks, then went up 5 bucks everytime I said no. So you sent at least 15 offers and you got no in return everytime. See, I don't have to negotiate especially when I know exactly what I want for something. It was a combo for 200 and thats what I got. If you offer 33% of what someone wants, its called disrespect. Offer at least 50% off the bat and you may be more successful.

I love Down South Lures. Next time Im in Belize fishing the flats for snook, barracuda, permit, and bonefish, Im taking a bunch of them. The next day I caught a solid trout on them. Love the action. Very good. Nice meeting you Mike. We will meet again.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> When you grow up and quit acting like a 25 year old punk......come back and talk to us. Maybe then someone will take you serious.


Not the age card again!!!!! Does that teach respect for the elders? If you are young your point and concern must be worthless?


----------



## speckman28+ (Jan 31, 2011)

aggiefishinDr said:


> Not the age card again!!!!! Does that teach respect for the elders? If you are young your point and concern must be worthless?


 it sounded more like jealousy to me. the education part may have set bodoofus off.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Ive never been to the show or have any interest in going cause if they don't sell it academy then I don't need it. If it was a service that was provided in the past shows and now isn't then you have a legitimate gripe. Make your peace and move on. No need to debate with others on such a novelty topic.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

there is no reason to be giving someone so much grief over something that is so trivial. i guess people have nothing better to do. i dont believe this gentleman did anything wrong to deserve such a "grilling" from anyone.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Reel Inn in Cove,Tx will clean and service most any reel for $20.00 bucks! Now that's a deal. And no long waits. Very nice people.
http://thereelinn.com/home.html


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Why is age always brought up, who gives a sh!t about age, i've done more than most 75 year olds, nothing wrong with being young or older, who cares, if a 50 year old man wasnt happy with the show EVERYONE would agree with him, and by the way, I like crocs.....Now lets get some beer and go fishing, but none of the fancy old man micro brew ****, lol.....


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

moganman said:


> Well, your sarcasm left me no choice. If I remember correctly, you started at 50 bucks, then went up 5 bucks everytime I said no. So you sent at least 15 offers and you got no in return everytime. See, I don't have to negotiate especially when I know exactly what I want for something. It was a combo for 200 and thats what I got. If you offer 33% of what someone wants, its called disrespect. Offer at least 50% off the bat and you may be more successful.
> 
> *My question to your post:*
> "Is that the same Chronarch SF100 you tried to sell on this site? "
> Don't see any sarcasm in that this. But here is some for you, I think your memory and judgment is effected by what you are smoking. There now you officially have some sarcasm from me. My final offer was more than 50% it was 62.5%.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

juanpescado said:


> Why is age always brought up, who gives a sh!t about age, i've done more than most 75 year olds


 :rotfl:


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

I like crocs also...already drinking..just wishin I was fishin


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

NEVER GIVE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEVER!


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> :rotfl:


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

NEVER GIVE UP!!​Two frogs fell into a can of cream 
Or so I've heard it told
The sides of the can were shiny and steep, 
The cream was deep and cold. "0 what's the use," croaked Number One, 
'Tis fate; no help around.
Goodbye my friends, Goodbye sad world!" 
And weeping still he drowned.
But Number Two, of sterner stuff
Dog paddled in surprise
The while he wiped his creamy face
And dried his creamy eyes.
"I'll swim awhile, at least," he said- 
Or so I've heard he said;
"It really wouldn't help the world
If one more frog were dead."
An hour or two he kicked and swam, 
Not once he stopped to mutter,
But kicked and kicked and swam and kicked, 
*Then hopped out, via butter!*​


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

juanpescado said:


>


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Sometimes when I read what these "youngsters" write, I figure they look like this...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My son n I had a great time at the show Chicken boy hooked us up with baits .Cant wait to use them .I also priced the shallow sport .Met a few 2coolers.No disappointments here .Fishing tackle on display with guides n information .


----------



## speckman28+ (Jan 31, 2011)

[QUOTE=Bocephus;3321152]Sometimes when I read what these "youngsters" write, I figure they look like this...







[/QUOTE]
Yawn.... good one (?)
Bears a striking resemblance to you. lemme guess, hes your oldest ol timer?


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Mont said:


> Do they still have the free beer and dancing girls at the fishing show?


I did hear on the radio an ad over the weekend telling everyone to come out to the show and bring your reels, that Shimano techs would clean them up for you...Seriously! Whomever cut that ad obviously did not get the word.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

The funniest part in all of this is that FTU has always been the one who brought Shimano's reel cleaning into the show. Joey and Warren (FTU reel repair guys) have always sat at those tables throughout the years right alongside the Shimano techs taking care of everybody's reels. Joey and Warren have been to numerous schools put on by Shimano in order to be qualified experts in taking care of your reels. With all of their training and years of experience they are every bit as good as the factory guys. They've taught me how to best clean and care for my reels and when one of them needs service beyond my capabilities nobody touches my reels except those two guys. Just lovin the comments about "FTU putting their hands into it" like it is something new...whatever.

That deal at the show started out as allowing each person to bring one reel to the show in order for Joey, Warren or one of the Shimano techs to teach you how to clean your own reels. Over time it devolved into folks bringing up a sack full of reels wanting to drop them off for service while they walked around the show. That was never the intent. As with many things in life, the few ruined it for the many. 

If you guys only knew half of what goes on behind the scenes to get all of those manufacturers there you'd be much more appreciative.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

So it's ok for mongaloid to come on here and bash shimano and ftu, but not for anyone to stick up for them? 
If I was shimano/ftu I'd tell him to take his reel and shove it into the nearest hole that doesn't see daylight after this whiny chit. IMO


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

let's go said:


> The funniest part in all of this is that FTU has always been the one who brought Shimano's reel cleaning into the show. Joey and Warren (FTU reel repair guys) have always sat at those tables throughout the years right alongside the Shimano techs taking care of everybody's reels. Joey and Warren have been to numerous schools put on by Shimano in order to be qualified experts in taking care of your reels. With all of their training and years of experience they are every bit as good as the factory guys. They've taught me how to best clean and care for my reels and when one of them needs service beyond my capabilities nobody touches my reels except those two guys. Just lovin the comments about "FTU putting their hands into it" like it is something new...whatever.
> 
> That deal at the show started out as allowing each person to bring one reel to the show in order for Joey, Warren or one of the Shimano techs to teach you how to clean your own reels. Over time it devolved into folks bringing up a sack full of reels wanting to drop them off for service while they walked around the show. That was never the intent. As with many things in life, the few ruined it for the many.
> 
> If you guys only knew half of what goes on behind the scenes to get all of those manufacturers there you'd be much more appreciative.


Lets Go all these guys just wanted to beat up on Moganman because he was able to go to the fishing show, able to post on this wonderful site & able to afford the shimano reels he has; you know most of the ones that should have just read his post & moved on fell he should not be allowed to do the things people like him can do & will continue to do. they all want to talk about an age card & not knowing what he's talking about shoot theres some 88 year olds that post here that have less rights to post about anything IMO. THEY CAN CALL IT WHAT THEY WANT! Moganman voiced his opinion on the fishing show & some want to talk about he's just looking for a hand out, maybe they should take a look at themselves as i'm quite sure they have had their reel serviced at a previous show. the way i see it all that posted the negative **** they did knew that they [shimano/ftu] allowed you to bring a reel so they could show you the proper way to clean/repair it. some people i tell you; this is a young man that have made some very good post here & to have some of these old geezers talk down to him like that is not acceptable in my book. i'm sure they will bash me but this is the way i see it. what has happened to 2cool being 2cool? most of them should go back down to the jungle where they belong. BRING IT ON!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Super Dave said:


> I did hear on the radio an ad over the weekend telling everyone to come out to the show and bring your reels, that Shimano techs would clean them up for you...Seriously! Whomever cut that ad obviously did not get the word.


it was mentioned on the outdoors show i heard it myself!


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I would have to agree with you on your first post, silentkilla. There are a handful of people on this forum that enjoy putting down younger members of this forum. For what reason, i dont know. I have at one time been put down by several members of this group. Why? What did i do to them? I was simply stating an opinion and one time stating a fact and i got grilled. One member even called my a wannabe wildlife biologist, when in fact i am a certified wildlife biologist from the wildlife society and i have my degree in range and wildlife management from kingsville. I will be 32 next week and i am very blessed to have experieced so much. I can honestly say that what i have done so far is alot more than what some of these older members have experienced in their whole lifetime and if anyone cares to see my resume, i will be glad to send it to them along with references and telephone numbers. I was raised to respect everyone and you will not see me post something disrespectfull to anyone. I will probably receive some negative comments about my post and thats ok. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Dont be so hard on us young members, you might actually learn a thing or two from them.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

capt.dru said:


> I would have to agree with you on your first post, silentkilla. There are a handful of people on this forum that enjoy putting down younger members of this forum. For what reason, i dont know. I have at one time been put down by several members of this group. Why? What did i do to them? I was simply stating an opinion and one time stating a fact and i got grilled. One member even called my a wannabe wildlife biologist, when in fact i am a certified wildlife biologist from the wildlife society and i have my degree in range and wildlife management from kingsville. I will be 32 next week and i am very blessed to have experieced so much. I can honestly say that what i have done so far is alot more than what some of these older members have experienced in their whole lifetime and if anyone cares to see my resume, i will be glad to send it to them along with references and telephone numbers. I was raised to respect everyone and you will not see me post something disrespectfull to anyone. I will probably receive some negative comments about my post and thats ok. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. Dont be so hard on us young members, you might actually learn a thing or two from them.


Very well said, i've been deployed 2x have 2 boys, worked in 6 countries, been to school in another country and I dont know ****, normally the guys bashing young guys have a boring life and like dead bait fishing anyways...


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

juanpescado said:


> normally the guys bashing young guys have a boring life and like dead bait fishing anyways...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

*My .02*

shimano is the only place to get your reels repaired IMO. had my chronarchs serviced by several in the greater houston area, big promises from all of them with crappy results... sent them to shimano last year and they came back like NEW minus the cosmetic stuff! FYI, FTU was one of the [email protected]@s I let work on my gear, never again. Stay in the tackle biz FTU not the reel repair biz!


----------

